# Elliott's Spring Gathering's in Las Vegas?



## mbwolverine (Feb 2, 2013)

I just saw that ESG was going to be in Las Vegas this year. I went last year in Orlando and it was awesome. I got to learn about voice acting with Rob Paulsen the voice of Pinkie from Pinkie and the Brain, and a million other characters. It was also cool hanging out with Zen and Icelyon at the pool.

I hope that this move brings more west coast people. Who else is going this year?

It's May 10-12, but I don't know which hotel it is yet.


----------



## kayfox (Feb 2, 2013)

mbwolverine said:


> It's May 10-12, but I don't know which hotel it is yet.



Neither do they, it seems.


----------

